# Dehydrated squash... rehydrating?



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I dehydrated some squash last summer to see if it would be possible to rehydrate and fry it later. So the stuff just doesn't rehydrate! I even left it in the fridge overnight, but nothing. Any ideas or is it just not possible? I'm trying to save freezer space.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I usually put my dehydrated slices in a big pot of soup and they rehydrate....


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a similar problem with some dehydrated sweet potato. I had to soak it in water in the fridge for 2+ days before I was happy with the texture. It probably would go faster to cook it, but certain things just don't get cooked in a "soup" method.

It's a little hard to plan your meals 2 days in advance though.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

I have had good luck using hot water to rehydrate them haven't tried frying yet but did make a squash cassarole that turned out good


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I pour boiling water over slices and let them sit until hydrated. Haven't tried frying them though.


----------

